# Who makes the best handgun scope?



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Who makes the best handgun scope?*​
Leupold125.00%Burris125.00%Nikon250.00%


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

See topic, self explanitory.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol Remington. No offense, but we can also do "Who makes the best car, Ferrari, Lamborghini, or Ford?" I keep telling you, it's about performance weighed against dollars spent that gives us something we can really work with. Sure, Zeiss makes some great glass, too, but is it $1800 better than my NcStar?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I voted Leupold. Of course it's the only brand of pistol scope I have used so there is no real comparison. I am not a fan of Nikon at all. From the cameras, survey instruments, and scopes I have used and owned all have been a big disappointment.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, I'll back you up on Nikon. I took a look at them, but there just didn't seem to be anything about them that justified the price. If I'm gonna spend big money on optics, it's gonna be a Leupold or something of that nature.


----------

